# Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf



## SalsaDancer (11. April 2015)

*Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich brauche einen neuen Rechner, bin aber etwas überfordert, weshalb es toll ist, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!!  

Da ich viel unterwegs bin, bin ich auf einen Laptop angewiesen; Dieser sollte verhältnismäßig leicht sein, eben kein so 7kg Alienware Monstrum.. (auch wenn das für Gamer sicherlich sehr gut ist); Er sollte nicht ganz klein sein, aber auch nicht ganz groß, vielleicht so um die 15 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale;
Die  Leistung muss nicht besonders hoch sein, es soll nur zum Arbeiten reichen - und, falls es möglich ist, würde ich vielleicht alle 2-3 Wochen mal meine alten Lieblingsspiele wieder spielen; Das wäre BF 2, GTA San Andreas und GTA 4(die ersten 2 sind sicherlich noch gut machbar, das letztere etwas schwerer); Dies aber nur, wenn es geht, es muss natürlich nicht sein;
Und wichtig ist, dass Preis/Leisung sehr gut ist 

Nun habe ich von Technik nicht so viel Ahnung und bin mal auf ein wie ich finde sehr günstiges Modell hier gestoßen; 

HP Compaq 15-s120ng 15.6" Notebook [Intel Pentium N3540 Quad-Core, 4GB, 500GB, Win 8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Nun, klingt 4gb Ram und ein Quadcore mit 4x2.16 bzw. 4x2.66 im Turbomodus schon einmal gut; Klar ist die Festplatte keine SSD, klar ist kein Bluraylaufwerk oder sonst etwas drin,  klar ist auch die Grafikkarte völliger Schrott, aber für 260,- € ist das doch ein gutes Angebot?
Oder habe ich mich von dem Sale täuschen lassen und der Laptop ist ganz schlecht?

Meine Preisvorstellungen gehen bis 500€, sind also eher niedrig; Weil ich denke ein Laptop für 800€ bringt es einfach kaum, weil ich einfach nicht genug damit mache; Denn wenn es mit den Spielen nicht klappen sollte, wäre das auch kein Weltuntergang für mich..  
Und ohne die Spiele bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig - Briefe verfassen, Tabellen, etwas Programmieren, manchmal etwas Gimp, natürlich ein paar Videos im Internet anschauen, surfen...
Nichts Weltbewegendes von der Rechenleistung..

Ich wäre sehr glücklich, wenn mal jemand(oder gerne auch mehrere) dazu Stellung nehmen können und mir vielleicht auch eine Alternative raten können?

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## rabe08 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Vergess erstmal den HP. Ja, 4x 2.66 hört sich ERSTMAL nicht schlecht an. Dummerweise hatte Intels Marketingabteilung vor einiger Zeit eine Tolle Idee, und zwar: Wir nennen unsere Atoms, die in Notebooksbooks eingebaut werden, jetzt Pentium. Der N3540 ist ein Bay Trail = Atom. In deisem Preissegment absolut normal. 

Schaum mal beim Lenovo G50, ob da was passendes für Dich dabei ist. Oder vielleicht gebraucht? HP Elitebook 8560p | LapStore.de liegt in Deinem Budget, vom Händler mit 1 Jahr Garantie. Schau mal, was die Leistung in neu kostet, ich bin auch ökonomischen aber auch ökologischen Erwägungen gebraucht-Fan.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Hier Acer Aspire VN7-571G-52DB 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r bekommst Du recht viel Computer fürs Geld und das auch noch mit einer recht ansprechenden Akkulaufzeit.

Bittee beachten: Der Amazonlink steht hier nur stellvertretend. Gemeint ist die Version mit 840m Graikkarte die für Deine Zwecke reichen sollte - gebraucht für 500€.  Mit bei den "kleinen" Acer Nitro Modellen müßtest Du ganz gut fahren.

Grüße

phila

P.S.:

Ich suche noch ein paar Beispiele raus und adde sie dann hier...

Dieser hier sieht auch nicht schlecht aus - Test Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E550 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests (mit Abstrichen beider Grafikkarte)


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

rabe08 hat Recht, wobei ich sagen muss, dass dieses Notebook für 260 € wirklich in Ordnung ist.
Die CPU zieht die Wurst nicht vom Teller, die integrierte GPU erst recht nicht, aber 260,- €... und eine SSD kann man nachrüsten, wenn man dafür das DVD-Laufwerk in ein externes Gehäuse verfrachtet (habe ich auch so gemacht).

In deinem Budget von 500,- € tummeln sich sehr viele Angebote. Manchmal bekommt man dafür auch schon was ziemlich gutes.
Ein i5 mit Geforce 820M mit 2 GB und Full HD Display ist drin. Schnelles Beispiel:
Lenovo Z50-70 59419653 Notebook 15,6" Full-HD / Core i5 4210U / 4GB / 500GB / GeForce 820M 2GB / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Aber das ist wirklich nur ein Beispiel, in der Preisklasse gibt es sehr viele Angebote und da lohnt es auch, sich mal länger damit zu beschäftigen, was möglich ist.


----------



## SalsaDancer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Erstmals vielen, vielen Dank für deine sehr schnelle Antwort!! 

Leider habe ich das jetzt nicht ganz verstanden - der CPU ist also ein Atom, das sagt mir leider nicht viel; Wo sind davon die Nachteile? 
Und das 500€ Laptop von dir sieht von den Eigenschaften auf jeden Fall schon einmal sehr gut aus - die Frage ist ob ich die Leistung wirklich benötige?
Wie steht es denn um die 3 Spiele, die ich vorhin angesprochen habe?

EDIT: In der Zwischenzeit kamen zwei weitere Antworten, vielen Dank dafür!!  
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum der Prozessor so schlecht ist, wie ihr alle zu erkennen gebt? z.B. schlägt alfalfa ein Laptop mit einem i5 vor, der hat aber nur Dualcore.. 
Ist da dann der Atom nicht besser? Ich verstehe es nicht..


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Hallo! Die Kerne/Ghz alleine machen es nicht, sondern die Rechenleistung pro Taktzyklus. Ich poste gleich noch einen Link. Solange noch einmal eine Version des Acer, die ich oben im Sinn hatte:

Hier hier nun den reichern: GAMER Acer Aspire E5-771G 17,3 Full HD Intel i5-4210U 8GB 1000GB Geforce GT840M | eBay

Grüße

phila

P.S.: In dieser Liste sieht Du einen Benchmarkvergleich der Unterschiedlichsten Prozessoren

Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Der N3540 findet sich auf Platz 362 - der i5 4210 auf Platz 164


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Naja, Leistung kann man nie genug haben, oder? 

BF2 und GTA SA sollten kein Problem darstellen.
GTA IV - tja, ganz ehrlich, das Spiel ist so suboptimal programmiert, dass ich selbst mit i5 @ 4,5 GHz und GTX 970 nicht wirklich froh bin, was die Performance angeht, wenn es darum geht, dass es hübsch aussehen soll.
Laufen würde es auf dem Lenovo auf jeden Fall.

Auf meinem Notebook mit Sandy Bridge i5 2430M und (übertakteter) GT 540M mit 1 GB laufen viele Spiele wie Grid 2, Grid Autosport und ältere Titel wie COD 4, NFS Shift aber auch neue Spiele wie DOA 5LR auch mit hohen Details sehr gut spielbar.
Da die GT 820M in den meisten Fällen noch einen Tick schneller ist und außerdem 2 GB hat, falls es mal eng wird, sollte man damit schon einigermaßen gut spielen können.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Ja, der Tipp von alfalfa ist wirklich gut. Wenn Du auf ein generalüberholtes Gerät/Rückläufer von eBay setzt (vergleiche Link in meinem Vorpost) dann kannst Du noch etwas mehr Grafikleistung rausholen. Hier noch ein Test eines Produktes mit ähnlichen Ausstattungsmerkmalen: Test-Update Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro (VN7-571G-56NX) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Grüße

phila


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hier hier nun den reichern: GAMER Acer Aspire E5-771G 17,3 Full HD Intel i5-4210U 8GB 1000GB Geforce GT840M | eBay



Mit einer 840M steigert man die Leistung natürlich noch enorm. Man erkauft sich das zwar zum Preis eines größeren, schweren Gehäuses (17" statt 15,6) aber, wenn einen das nicht so sehr stört, dann kann man das ruhig tun.
Der größte Vorteil der 840M wäre, dass sie für die native Auflösung des FHD Displays mehr Leistung hätte.
Ich vergaß in meinem Vorpost zu erwähnen, dass ich auf meinem Laptop mit GT 540M nur in nativen 1366x768 spiele und dass man bei höherer Auflösung natürlich auch mehr Leistung benötigt, wenn man Interpolierung vermeiden will.

Das Aspire mit 840M ist eine gute Orientierung. Vielleicht findet man irgendwo noch was vergleichbares in 15,6" ohne großen Aufpreis.
Die Preisklasse ist wirklich sehr vielfältig.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Mit einer 840M steigert man die Leistung natürlich noch enorm. Man erkauft sich das zwar zum Preis eines größeren, schweren Gehäuses (17" statt 15,6) aber, wenn einen das nicht so sehr stört, dann kann man das ruhig tun.
> Der größte Vorteil der 840M wäre, dass sie für die native Auflösung des FHD Displays mehr Leistung hätte.
> Ich vergaß in meinem Vorpost zu erwähnen, dass ich auf meinem Laptop mit GT 540M nur in nativen 1366x768 spiele und dass man bei höherer Auflösung natürlich auch mehr Leistung benötigt, wenn man Interpolierung vermeiden will.
> 
> ...



Au Mist... DANKE alfalfa! Ich hab garnicht drauf geschaut, dass das ein 17 Zoll Gehäuse ist. Das ganze gibt es auch kleiner. Ich hab meiner frau nen 15,6 mit 4210U und 850m gekauft in nem 15,6 für 599€ - und zwar im Herbst.

Da sollte wohl noch einer mit 840m in nem 15,6er zu finden sein!?

Liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## SalsaDancer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Wow, ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas überfordert... 

Danke euch allen auf jeden Fall.. 
@phila_delphia: Der Link, den du mit gesendet hast, ist sehr interessant; Ich verstehe um ehrlich gesagt die Zahlen nicht so ganz, aber z.B. der Acer Aspire hat einen Prozessor, der nur Dualcore hat, aber auf ca. auf Platz 160 liegt, der Prozessor aus meinem Beispiel dagegen auf Platz  380, also scheint er irgendwie deutlich schlechter zu sein...
Insgesamt sieht der 2. Rechner für etwas über 520€ sehr gut aus;

Ich bin nur um ehrlich zu sein so unsicher, für welches Preissortiment ich mich genau entscheiden will - bzw. ob ich die höhere Leistung für 500€ tatsächlich brauche;


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Das ist in der Tat auch etwas überfordernd, wenn man sich nicht öfter damit beschäftigt.

Der i5 4210U ist prinzipiell ein Dual Core, hat aber Hyperthreading, was ihm zusätzliche 2 virtuelle Kerne beschert und im Betrieb so aussieht, als wäre es ein Quadcore.
Von der Leistung her liegt er bei notebookcheck 11 Plätze hinter meinem alten Sandy Bridge i5 2430M, der sehr ähnlich aufgebaut ist.
Der 4210U ist aber 2 Generationen neuer (Haswell) und somit stromsparender und hat mit der Intel HD 4400 eine wesentlich leistungsstärkere integrierte GPU, was dir Vorteile bringt, so lange die dedizierte Grafikkarte (z.B. die 820 / 840M) nicht genutzt wird, weil die Leistung noch ausreicht.

Also die CPU wird auf keinen Fall ein Problem, die hat genug Leistung und glaub mir - je mehr Leistung für einen guten, vertretbaren Preis vorhanden ist, desto länger profitierst du davon, weil du das Gerät viel länger nutzen kannst.
Mit dem 260 € Teil bist du schon beim Kauf überall am Limit - der Preis hat halt einen Preis. 
Ich nutze mein Notebook nun schon seit 3 Jahren und über die Prozessorleistung kann ich mich bis heute überhaupt nicht beklagen. Aber bei der Grafikleistung sieht es schon anders aus - damals war die GT 540M noch ziemlich ok für damals aktuelle Spiele, aber heute stößt sie dann doch schnell an ihre Grenzen. Insofern ist eine GT 840M mit 2 GB schon eine feine Sache.
Wäre ich an deiner Stelle, würde ich mir was mit i5 und wenn möglich, 840M in 15,6" für nicht viel mehr als 550,- suchen, außer, du kannst auch mit 17" gut leben, da ist es dann meistens günstiger, weil nicht so viel in ein kleineres Gehäuse gequetscht werden muss.


----------



## SalsaDancer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Ich glaube, ich habe mich gerade in den 17.3 Zoll Acer Aspire mit der GT840M verliebt;

Scheint mir eine wunderbare Zwischenlösung zu sein; Genug Power für die Sachen, die ich will und vom Preis noch akzeptabel; Das Ebay Angebot schein auch so ziemlich das günstigste zu sein, jedenfalls sehe ich auf die schnelle kein günstigeres Angebot..  (Geiz ist geil und ich bin Schwabe  )
Nur das Betriebssystem ist Schrott, Windows 8 ist das neue Windows Vista; Aber so wie ich es bei Microsoft gelesen habe, bekommt ja jeder Windows 8 Nutzer ein kostenloses Upgrade auf Windows 10 - hoffen wir, dass das besser wird 
(und ne 2. Partition mit Ubuntu gibts sowieso)

Vielen Dank euch allen bis hierhin, ihr habt mir wirklich ALLE sehr geholfen!!! 

Ich schwanke nur noch, welche Größe - die 15 Zoll Variante ist die Bequeme - alles gut, aber nichts Top; Die 17 Zoll sind natürlich genial, weil das Display zum Arbeiten richtig schön groß ist, aber unterwegs wieder sehr schwierig, weil das Notebook mit Rahmen stolze 42 cm Breite vorweist, was schon sehr sehr viel ist; 
Falls jemand das Pendant mit kleinerem Display sieht, kann er gerne den Link reinstellen - ansonsten bin ich erstmal im Bett und melde mich dann morgen wieder... Vielen Dank euch allen... Ihr seid großartig!! 

Oh und eine Sache noch - wie ist es um die Stabilität von den Scharnieren bestellt? Mein aktuelles Laptop hat leider nur noch ein funktionierendes Scharnier und das andere ist abgebrochen und es schauen die Kabel offen heraus (auch wenn es aktuell noch funktioniert)
Drum wären stabile Scharniere vielleicht keine schlechte Idee 

EDIT: Kennt sich jemand mit ebay aus? Ist das ein Angebot von einem Laptop und ich muss mich beeilen oder sind mehrere Geräte im Angebot?


----------



## Cinnayum (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

ACER... Du willst keinen ACER.

Preisbrecher zur Zeit ist das Z50-70 mit dem i4-4010U. 379,- für einen 15,6" NB mit GT840m.
Das Case ist zwar Plastik pur und das Display mehr so lala. Aber in der Preisklasse hat das jedes Modell.
Eventuell gibts demnächst einen Nachfolger mit ix-5000er CPU. Da dürfte der Akku nochmal länger halten.

Zum Herumschleppen würde ich keinen 17" NB kaufen. Das hatte ich 3 Jahre und es ist immer einen Ticken zu groß und unhandlich.
15,6" ist perfekt.
Die "beste" Arbeitsauflösung, die aber kaum jemand anbietet, ist 1600x900. Genug Oberfläche für die Webseiten und nicht zu winzig, dass man eine Lupe braucht.
Meins hat derzeit FHD und es ist ein bisschen klein. Aber noch lassen mich meine Augen nicht im Stich. Zur Not, muss man halt skalieren. Windows 8.1 hat hier aber große Probleme, da nicht alle Elemente gleich skaliert werden können.

Scharniere sollten das Display gerade so halten können und nicht zu stramm sitzen.
Bei meinem letzten MSI haben die sich nur durch den regelmäßigen Gebrauch selbst zerstört. Die Scherkräfte waren einfach zu groß.
Beim jetzigen bzw. beim Medion vorher wackelt zwar das Display, wenn jemand am Tisch rüttelt, aber wenigstens bleiben die Scharniere wohl über die gesamte Nutzungsdauer intakt.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> ACER... Du willst keinen ACER.
> 
> Preisbrecher zur Zeit ist das Z50-70 mit dem i4-4010U. 379,- für einen 15,6" NB mit GT840m.
> Das Case ist zwar Plastik pur und das Display mehr so lala. Aber in der Preisklasse hat das jedes Modell.
> ...



Der Preis ist in der Tat ziemlich gut... und 15,6 Zoll wäre für den Zweck wohl auch meine Wahl. Allerdings ist der i3-4010 deutlich schwächer als der i5-4210. Und für nen Lenovo mit i5 42010 muß man ach auch 525€ hinlegen. Auch scheint die Verarbeitung nicht ganz so wertig zu sein (Kundenberichte).

@SalsaDancer: Mit dem acer ist meine Frau bisher recht zufrieden - bis auf das etwas schwammige Touchpad is alles in Ordnung.

Grüße

phila


----------



## SalsaDancer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Cinnayum, das ist nett, aber ich denke ich habe schon angemerkt, dass ich kein Spieler bin, wo die Leistung fast ausschließlich im Vordergrund steht..

Drum ist mir ein stabiles Gehäuse, das langlebig ist und auch gut aussieht durchaus wichtig..  Nur ist das Acer Aspire mit den 17 Zoll jetzt verkauft, ich war zu langsam; Und neu kostet es sonst 600€, was ich mir nicht leisten kann.. 
(525 waren schon hart an der Grenze)


----------



## DP455 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Lenovo E540 20C600HYGE Notebook schwarz i5-4210M Full HD Windows 8.1 , zwar 30€ über dem Budget und ohne dedizierte NVIDA-Grafikkarte, dafür aber von der Verarbeitung / Ergonomie und Qualität des Displays (zum Beispiel Helligkeit) meilenweit von dem entfernt, was hier sonst noch so angeboten wurde. Die genannten Spieletitel sind für die HD4600 kein Problem, "notfalls" halt mit niedrigere Auflösung (mit etwas Abstand sieht HD auf 'nem FHD-Display vernünftig aus). Von dem Z50-70 würde ich aufgrund des grottigen Displays abraten. Die Kombination aus dunklem und spiegelndem Display mit hoher Blickwinkelabhängigkeit möchte man sich nicht wirklich geben, schon gar nicht, wenn man mobil sein will...


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Bin eben noch über dieses Angebot gestolpert:
LENOVO Ideapad S 510 P 59403610 Notebooks gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen

Für meinen Geschmack ist 1366x768 eine brauchbare Auflösung für 15,6". Ob das Display was taugt, weiß ich nicht.
Der 4200U ist einen kleinen Tick langsamer als der 4210U und ein ganzes Stück langsamer als der genannte 4210M - trotzdem aber noch mehr als gut für deine Zwecke und eine GT 820M mit 2 GB ist auch mit an Bord.
Könnte vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss aus allem für dich sein und kostet mit 477,- weniger als dein Limit (versandkostenfrei) bis morgen früh 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## SalsaDancer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Okay, vielen Dank Leute!!  Ich denke, mein Wissen ist deutlich erweitert und jetzt brauche ich vermutlich 1-2 Tage Bedenkzeit, was ich denn tatsächlich will... 
Vielen Dank euch allen!!!


----------



## skyscraper (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Hi, ich würde dir dieses Notebook empfehlen: HP Pavilion 15-p125ng (K4E84EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Full HD, i5, GT 840M (viel schneller als die GT 820), 8GB RAM und eine 750GB Festplatte. Einen Test findest Du hier: Test HP Pavilion 15-p008ng Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests Dazu noch Windows für 20€, dann bist Du genau bei 520€ und hast erstmal eine Weile Ruhe.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde dir dieses Notebook empfehlen: HP Pavilion 15-p125ng (K4E84EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Full HD, i5, GT 840M (viel schneller als die GT 820), 8GB RAM und eine 750GB Festplatte. Einen Test findest Du hier: Test HP Pavilion 15-p008ng Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests Dazu noch Windows für 20€, dann bist Du genau bei 520€ und hast erstmal eine Weile Ruhe.



Finde ich ein sehr gutes Angebot!

Grüße

phila


----------



## SalsaDancer (13. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Darf ich nur zur Sicherheit fragen, weil ich ja davon nicht so viel verstehe;
In Laptops ist ja die Grafikkarte häufig irgendwie im CPU enthalten, d.h. ich hatte ja beim Acer Aspire von ebay die Intel HD Graphics vom CPU und dann noch eine eigene 2. Grafikkarte;
Nun hat der hp pavilion den genau gleichen prozessor und die gleiche, vom cpu unabhängige, Grafikkarte(Nvidia GeForce GT840m = Nvidia GeForce 840m, oder?) drin, also hat der hp die gleiche Intel HD4400 IGP als erste Grafikkarte(weil der Prozessor gleich) und die gleiche 2. Grafikkarte ;
Stimmt das so? 
Ebenso ist der Prozessor, der verbaut wurde, genau gleich)
Da der RAM Speicher ebenfalls gleich groß ist, ist auch das fast gleich;

Mit der Annahme, dass Verarbeitung und Display,  Motherboard usw. ungefähr auf dem gleichen Niveau sind, ist der einzige wirkliche Unterschied, die minimal kleinere Festplatte, die mir egal ist und das kleinere Display, was wahrscheinlich sogar ein Vorteil ist;

Auch der Preis ist mehr oder weniger identisch, weil Windows 7 Home Professional 64bit als Download 23€ kostet und der Rechner 499, d.h. wir sind mehr oder weniger genau bei den 525€ von dem Ebayangebot...
Soweit alles richtig? 

EDIT: Zusätzlich wiegt der hp 2,3 kg und der andere 2,9kg, was 600 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis sind..


----------



## SalsaDancer (13. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Jetzt muss ich mich nochmal melden, sorry, dass ich mich so schwer entscheiden kann...

Den Acer Aspire habe abgehakt; Der ist weg und das passt; Habe auch ein paar Sachen gelesen und so wie es aussieht, hat der HP auch die Intel HD4400 IGP drin und ob Nvidia GeForce GT840m = Nvidia GeForce 840m ist, habe ich zwar nicht abschließend klären können, aber ich vermute, dass es die selbe Grafikkarte ist(über Bestätigung bin ich dankbar)
Nun habe ich noch einen Rechner gesehen, der auch noch interessant sein könnte:

Lenovo Z50-70 59442907 Notebook i5-4210U Full HD GF 840M ohne Windows

Der Nachteil: Nur 4GB RAM, kleinerer Festplattenspeicher, der Vorteil: 500 GB SSHD (5.400 U/Min) + 8 GB SSD-Festplattenbooster, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es dieses SSHD wirklich bringt und wie sich ein 8GB SSD Festplattenbooster auswirkt, also ob es ein realer Vorteil ist; Außerdem ist ein zusätzlicher Steckplatz vorhanden, sodass ich bequem für 40€ auf 8GB aufrüsten kann;
Der Preis ist auch höher, ca. 530 ohne OS, also mit OS rund 25€ teurer als das hp;

Eigentlich ist vom Gefühl her der hp etwas besser, aber was ich nicht beurteilen kann - welche Marke hat die bessere Verarbeitung? Und was bringt die Festplatte tatsächlich? Marketinggag oder realer Vorteil?


----------



## alfalfa (13. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Ich finde das Angebot, das Skyscraper verlinkt hat am besten.

8 GB RAM nützen dir viel mehr als eine SSHD. Die Vorteile von SSHD's spürt man erst bei Dateien, die sehr häufig geladen werden und dazu auf den kleinen 8 GB SSD-Speicher verschoben werden. Die Performance ist insgesamt auf keinen Fall mit einer echten SSD vergleichbar. 
Will sagen: Das HP ist die bessere Wahl!
Eine SSD kann man immer nachrüsten (wenn intern kein Slot für kleine M.2 SSD's vorhanden ist, kann man immer noch das optische Laufwerk rausschmeißen und in ein externes Gehäuse einbauen). Das wäre dann der richtige Kick und teuer ist das auch nicht mehr.

Ja, eine GT 840M ist gemeint, wenn wir hier von 840 sprechen.

Ich finde das HP wirklich super, aber was mich persönlich stören würde, wäre halt die FullHD Auflösung, da mir auf einem 15,6" dann alles zu klein wäre und weil genau das dann wieder Leistung in Spielen kostet, wenn man sie in nativer Auflösung spielen will (steht so in der Art auch im verlinkten Test), denn wenn man z.B. in 720P spielt, muss das Display auf die höhere Auflösung interpolieren und das sieht nicht in jedem Fall gut aus.
Dieses Notebook mit einer 768'er Auflösung fände ich ziemlich perfekt, aber man kann nicht alles haben.
Manch einer findet das Notebook ja gut, gerade weil es so eine hohe Auflösung hat - das ist halt Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache.

Über das Z50-70 wurde ja hier schon geschrieben, dass es nicht so ein tolles Display haben soll und die Verarbeitung halt in Plastik pur ausgeführt ist.

Welche "Marke" besser ist, kann man nicht sagen.
Es gibt mehr oder weniger von allen Marken was gutes und was schlechtes.
In dem Fall scheint das HP eine wirklich gute Figur für den Preis zu machen.


----------



## Jimini (13. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein Lenovo Z50-70 zugelegt und muss sagen, dass ich sowohl das Display als auch die Verarbeitung echt okay finde. Es gibt allerdings einige verschiedene Z50-70-Modelle - eventuell unterscheiden die sich ja im Display und in der Verarbeitung?
Ich habe die SSHD direkt durch eine SSD ersetzt. Das System läuft (unter Gentoo) angenehm flüssig und ziemlich leise. Selbst bei stundenlangen Kompilier-Orgien bleibt alles recht kühl.

Bislang kann ich das Gerät absolut weiterempfehlen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SalsaDancer (13. April 2015)

*AW: Brauche dingend eine kurze Beratung für Laptopkauf*

Okay, das Laptop und eine schöne Maus sind bestellt; Win 7 Home Premium 64bit downloade ich mir dann einfach für 23€, sobald der Rechner da ist;
(Prime sei Dank am Mittwoch)

Nun habe ich noch eine letzte Frage; Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob ich einen Slot für eine 2. Festplatte habe? Weil dann hole ich mir vielleicht später noch ne kleine SSD mit max. 128GB, vielleicht sogar weniger und hau dort mein OS und häufig benutzte Programme drauf;
Als ich zuerst bei cyberport bestellen wollte, habe ich als Vorschlag eine SSD als Zubehör bekommen?
Sind diese Vorschläge auf mein Laptop tatsächlich angepasst, d.h. ich habe den Slot oder hat das nichts zu sagen?


----------

